# Need your help please with a letter



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a special friend that is leaving my life for ever and I want to translate the letter below into Portuguese, google and the other sites never come out right so I am turning to you for help.Thanks

You will never know how much I have cared about you in the last few months, everything I did was to bring a smile to your face every time we were together and make you have lasting memories of being here so I hope that happened. If Times, and years and situation were different there is no way I would let you get on that plane, but they are not.
I want you to travel until you run out of places, leave and enjoy every moment and find someone that tells you, you are beautiful in the morning, calls you in the day and tells you and lets you know how beautiful you are before you go to sleep at night.
I now know how lucky I am to have known someone that makes it so hard to say good bye to.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Sent you a pm with the translation


----------

